# FINALLY!!! I got my Madone!



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

Well,

After nearly 6 months of waiting, numerous emails, and nasty messages to the sales rep.. I GOT MY BIKE!!

All I can say in the first 160 km (since Thurs) is WOW. Maybe its the Fit, (my old TCR is a bit short in the Top Tube), but the bike is sweet. I'm still getting it dialed in. The saddle that comes with the 5.2 is junk. It will be replaced soon. The frame is really long, with a pretty laid back seat tube, so my knees are a bit behind my pedal spindles when I get the seatpost out to the right height, (Now is not the time to change it ~4000km into the season), so I need to get a 0 offset post I think. At the same time I'll get a longer one. For the time being I've got the 20mm offset post turned around backwards. These things are pretty minor.

As for the feel... The bike feels amazing. It floats over the cracks, and sucks up all the road buzz. It climbs like a mountain goat. It feels like it's designed for climbing out of the saddle - easily rocks, and balances well. I love it. Its a pain that I had to wait so long, but the ride is worth it (I keep telling myself that anyway) If you can find one of these on the floor at your LBS - buy it. You probably won't be disappointed.

On the cosmetic side, I know that Trek has had some paint problems in the past, but I think they have invested in some changes, because the finish on this bike is wicked. Nice smoothe clearcoat, and no peeling decals - a la 2003/04 5200. It's also the first bike in this size (62cm) that I find doesn't look like a circus bike. I'll add a couple of pics tonite....


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*New Madone*

Congratulations on your new bike. I would love to see some pictures. Thanks.




Trek_envy said:


> Well,
> 
> After nearly 6 months of waiting, numerous emails, and nasty messages to the sales rep.. I GOT MY BIKE!!
> 
> ...


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*New Madone*

Congratulations on your new bike. I would love to see some pictures. Thanks.




Trek_envy said:


> Well,
> 
> After nearly 6 months of waiting, numerous emails, and nasty messages to the sales rep.. I GOT MY BIKE!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JRS (Jul 30, 2005)

*Agreed*

I agree totally with you on the ride quality of your new ride. I bought a used 5.2 frameset a few weeks ago and, you are right, the thing is meant to climb. In and out the saddle climbing is awesome with no wasted effort. I did a very hilly 58 mile ride yesterday that was a joy with this bike compared to the last time i did the same ride. Mine has a solid blue (nude carbon) paint job and the finish also looks exceptional. I also find the top tube long and ended up lucking out on getting the 60cm (it actulally measures out to be a 58) that fits exactly like my custom TI bike with a 60cm top tube. 

Enjoy the ride....


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Congrats, but . . .*

you have to change your name now. We can all envy you for having a new bike.



Trek_envy said:


> Well,
> 
> After nearly 6 months of waiting, numerous emails, and nasty messages to the sales rep.. I GOT MY BIKE!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Six months? Wow, I thought three was bad.

I think you are right about climbing out of the saddle. I tend to stand on longer hills and it's a smooth transition between sitting and standing.



Trek_envy said:


> After nearly 6 months of waiting, numerous emails, and nasty messages to the sales rep.. I GOT MY BIKE!!
> 
> As for the feel... The bike feels amazing. It floats over the cracks, and sucks up all the road buzz. It climbs like a mountain goat. It feels like it's designed for climbing out of the saddle - easily rocks, and balances well. I love it. Its a pain that I had to wait so long, but the ride is worth it (I keep telling myself that anyway) If you can find one of these on the floor at your LBS - buy it. You probably won't be disappointed..


----------



## Campoboji (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations! I have a 5200 and love it! (It is also a 62cm in the nude carbon) It seems to soak up all the road buzz, but transfers everything I put into the pedals to forward motion. Definitely the nicest bike I've every owned

Enjoy!


----------

